# Intro



## AwesomeSmiley (Mar 27, 2011)

Guess I better intro myself. 

Been lifting mainly natural for years, I have tried a cycle of D-bol 6 weeks 50mg ED and I'm going onto my second cycle pinning with TestE/d-bol 4 weeks and the usual pct.

31 years old around 85kg and about 5,9 although I try to squeeze it to 5,10 when people ask  

Scotland is my home country and I'm a student, no tax dodging jokes you jealous bastards. (quantity surveying) 

No doubt I will be asking for information as I settle down into my cycle which will start April sometime, depending on which of the people I ordered my test from delivers first. 

Anyway, hey.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 27, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*AwesomeSmiley* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 27, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## AwesomeSmiley (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome  nice sponsor spam


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 27, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## AwesomeSmiley (Mar 27, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Welcome!



Thanks for the welcome. This is quite a friendly place :v


----------



## vortrit (Mar 27, 2011)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## 2B1 (Mar 27, 2011)

Welcome to the forum homey.


----------



## AwesomeSmiley (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks guys, I appreciate the welcome.


----------



## strategos14 (Mar 28, 2011)

hello and welcome


----------



## JCtex1977 (Mar 28, 2011)

Welcome Aboard


----------



## Gena Marie (Mar 28, 2011)

Welcome from Scotland, it really is nice to see people on the board from all over the world


----------

